# The band name game!



## Esplender (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a simple game; I say a name of a band/artist, and the next person has to name a band that starts with the last letter of the previous band/artist.

Here's an example:


			
				Person 1 said:
			
		

> Bob Dyla*n*





			
				Person 2 said:
			
		

> *N*iggaz With Attitude



And so on, and so forth.


[align=center][size=xx-large]*^_^ .:~*~:.:RuLeZ:.:~*~:. ^_^*[/size][/align]


Don't be a smartass and mention a band that essentially ends with a punctuation or number, like SunnO))), they're shit and hella boring to listen to anyway. 

If in any case this were to happen, reply to the post before that.
 
Bands that start with a "the" should be replied as if "the" wasn't there. Therefore should be replied with the word that follows it.
[align=center][size=xx-large]*~~~~~*[/size][/align]

[align=center]Lets get this thread going with...





...





*Dire Straits*[/align]


----------



## Emil (Feb 18, 2008)

Sublime

^_^ This is my message extender! ^_^


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2008)

Ensiferum

.


----------



## Emil (Feb 18, 2008)

Megadeth

.


----------



## Esplender (Feb 18, 2008)

Hammerfall


----------



## Emil (Feb 18, 2008)

Led Zepplin

.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 18, 2008)

New York Dolls


----------



## Emil (Feb 18, 2008)

Sonata Arctica


----------



## Aden (Feb 18, 2008)

Ayreon

.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 18, 2008)

School Of Fish


----------



## Esplender (Feb 19, 2008)

Hellhammer


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 19, 2008)

Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Feb 19, 2008)

Eurythmics


----------



## Esplender (Feb 19, 2008)

Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Aden (Feb 19, 2008)

Lacuna Coil

.


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 19, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

Dashboard Confessionals


----------



## Lucid (Feb 19, 2008)

State Radio


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 19, 2008)

Opeth

((fillertextstupidcharacterlimit))


----------



## Esplender (Feb 19, 2008)

Hawkwind Â­


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 19, 2008)

Doom

Is this long enough?


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 19, 2008)

Mudvayne

((damnyoutextlimit!!))


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 19, 2008)

Beatstreet


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

The Clash

damn character minimum made me put more...


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 19, 2008)

Half Cocked.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

Rednex

freaking annoying band, but my friend has taken a liking to them.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Feb 19, 2008)

Rotting Christ

Edit: Ah damn, answered too slow.
so Xzibit


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 19, 2008)

TYPE O NEGATIVE!!! 

HA, I was waiting for that one!


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 20, 2008)

E Nomine

((Fillertext))


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

pink floyd


----------



## Esplender (Feb 20, 2008)

Dokken 

...

...


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 20, 2008)

Naked.

Is this one long enough?


----------



## Lucid (Feb 20, 2008)

Dream Theater


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 20, 2008)

raffi






.


----------



## Aden (Feb 20, 2008)

Iced Earth

.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Hatebreed
.
.
.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2008)

DÃ¸dheimsgard

.


----------



## Lucid (Feb 21, 2008)

Dispatch
.
.
.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

Amon Amarth


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2008)

The Human Abstract

.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 21, 2008)

Tenacious D


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 21, 2008)

Dying Fetus


----------



## Esplender (Feb 21, 2008)

The Silversun Pickups


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 21, 2008)

Sepultura i was going to put down Slayer but it would not let me


----------



## Esplender (Feb 21, 2008)

Anal Cunt

...


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 21, 2008)

Twisted Sister


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

Kalmah.


----------



## Aden (Feb 21, 2008)

Good band, *foxhunter*.

Heaven Shall Burn

/How come I keep getting H?


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 21, 2008)

Neil Young


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 21, 2008)

aden. thank you but what do you mean you keep getting h? 


another band

insomnium

saw them live. awesome shit


----------



## Fen (Feb 21, 2008)

Madina Lake


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 21, 2008)

End Of Green


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 22, 2008)

Nickelback. (It's the only one I could think of that starts with an "n".)


----------



## Aden (Feb 22, 2008)

Kamelot



			
				foxhunter said:
			
		

> aden. thank you but what do you mean you keep getting h?



It seemed like the last couple of bands I had to come up with had to start with the letter H, but looking back it was only 2 recent ones.


----------



## Lucid (Feb 22, 2008)

Trust Company


yay for random fun games.  Someone should make one for movies XD


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 22, 2008)

Young Buck


----------



## Skritch (Feb 22, 2008)

The Killers


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Feb 22, 2008)

Super Furry Animals


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 22, 2008)

Skunk Anansie


----------



## Foggy (Feb 22, 2008)

Eyes set to kill


----------



## Lucid (Feb 22, 2008)

liquid tension experiment


----------



## Esplender (Feb 22, 2008)

Tygers Of Pan Tang


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 22, 2008)

Guns n' Roses


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 22, 2008)

DethKlok


thunderhorse, murmaider


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Feb 23, 2008)

K- Kingspade
E- Esham
R- Rammstein


didn't know which one to do..since he did 3 things.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 23, 2008)

Infected Mushroom


----------



## Deadsyde (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think people are getting this...

Mushroomhead


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

Default

Right?

-Onyx


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 23, 2008)

To Deadsyde, people got it. I just don't think foxhunter read the rules before posting.

Theatre of Tragedy

I wonder how long it'll be until people start repeating names?


----------



## Esplender (Feb 23, 2008)

Yyrkoon

...


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2008)

Naglfar

.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Rob Zombie


----------



## chamo (Feb 23, 2008)

Evergray                    .


----------



## Lucid (Feb 23, 2008)

yellowcard

I couldn't think of any bands I like that start with y, or really any bands besides this one XD


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

D....

Dashboard Confessional

-Onyx


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 23, 2008)

Lita Ford

La..


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 24, 2008)

Another D?

Daughtry

Haha I got ready for that one in case..

-Onyx


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Yearning Glory
A Friend of mine's band lol.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 24, 2008)

Um...

Yellowcard was recently said.. So..

Yeah Yeah Yeahs

-Onyx


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Sexual Fantasies
Its a band with two girls... 
Wonder what happens there eh? lol


----------



## Lucid (Feb 24, 2008)

Something Corporate


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 24, 2008)

Entombed 

To ride, shot straight, and to speak the truth is a great album


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Demon Hunter


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 24, 2008)

Rush
ummm...go geddy


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

H.I.M.

That one was easy lol.


----------



## Esplender (Feb 24, 2008)

Mew

...


----------



## Fen (Feb 24, 2008)

Weezer

-


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 24, 2008)

(The) Runaways


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Shadows Fall


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 24, 2008)

Lacrymosa
I might have spelled it wrong... Lacramosa, Lacrimosa, idunno.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 25, 2008)

Woo, you listen to HIM?

Angels & Airwaves

-Onyx


----------



## Lucid (Feb 25, 2008)

Sum 41

<filler>


----------



## Skritch (Feb 25, 2008)

Everlast

I know it's cheating to use 'one' as the last word, but numerical band names are few and far between.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 25, 2008)

Tool

What a band!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Lacuna Coil


----------



## chamo (Feb 25, 2008)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Rebel-lion (Feb 25, 2008)

Nailbomb

Max Cavalier's side project


----------



## Fen (Feb 25, 2008)

Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 25, 2008)

Enya

..


----------



## chamo (Feb 26, 2008)

Amon Amarth                        .


----------



## shiftyfox (Feb 26, 2008)

hootie and the blowfish


----------



## Lucid (Feb 26, 2008)

Hanson!!

You know you love them


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Nightwish
.
.
.


----------



## Fen (Feb 26, 2008)

Hoobastank


----------



## Esplender (Feb 26, 2008)

Klaus Nomi


----------



## Lucid (Feb 26, 2008)

In Flames

.
.
.
.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Staind
.
.
.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 26, 2008)

Death Wish


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 26, 2008)

Helloween.


----------



## Aden (Feb 26, 2008)

Necrophagist

.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 26, 2008)

Three Days Grace


----------



## Esplender (Feb 29, 2008)

Entombed

...


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 29, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir

...Meh.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 29, 2008)

Reformation of the Rabbits


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Still Remains


----------



## Aden (Mar 1, 2008)

SikTh

.


----------



## Lucid (Mar 1, 2008)

hot hot heat


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 1, 2008)

Toy Box

-Onyx


----------



## Esplender (Mar 3, 2008)

X Japan

...


----------



## Lucid (Mar 3, 2008)

NOFX

.
.
.


----------



## Aden (Mar 3, 2008)

Xystus

.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2008)

Skinny Puppy


----------



## CyWolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes
mwahaha didn't expect that one huh?


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Sepultura
.
.
.


----------



## CyWolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Alien Sex Fiend


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 9, 2008)

Devo

.......................................


----------



## CyWolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Oomph


There is usually an ! at the end but I decided to leave that out.


----------

